# EVL Reaper V3 RTA



## Rob Fisher (14/12/18)

The third edition of the EVL Reaper RTA landed from the UK today! Juice and airflow control. Comes with an Ultem tank... I bought the extension tank because it comes standard as a 2ml TPD complaint tank.

Now I just need to work out how to wick it because my first attempt gave me dry hits... off to research now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Here we go again @Rob Fisher !
Thanks for sharing this and it will be interesting to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/18)

My coil was too high and was shorting and giving the dry hits... moved it down a shade and bingo!

Also you can remove the top off the deck (with juice in it) rewick and place it back on... that's neat!

22mm RTA with DL vape... nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (2/3/19)

I just saw a review on this rta. The design seems very similar to the Dvarw? Although the Dvarw’s juice contacts are larger, I think.
How does it compare @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/19)

Brommer said:


> I just saw a review on this rta. The design seems very similar to the Dvarw? Although the Dvarw’s juice contacts are larger, I think.
> How does it compare @Rob Fisher ?



@Brommer it compares pretty well... however the airflow control ring is annoying because it just falls off when taking the tank off the mod... also the standard tank comes with an ultem tank and I'm not a fan... I have a clear tank inbound and will play some more when it arrives.

I wanted it to be a great tank because John the modder is a great guy and very responsive to customers and his V2 Reaper had fantastic flavour but it had a bad flaw in that it leaked on the refill no matter what I did with it.

The V3 Reaper doesn't leak, has very good flavour and is also a bottom fill RTA but the Dvarw DL pips it for me.

I will give it another full go when the clear tank arrives probably next week because it's sitting in my MyUS cage right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Brommer (2/3/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher appreciate the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

